
Review Committee Evaluation of Recent EMC2 Progress on Polywell Fusion Concept - jhartmann
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bx2cC35KJTwscUktUDkyWk5kRkRnZkxhWTJnd3N2OC1BeVFB/view
======
jhartmann
This is from a Freedom of information request made by Brian Wang of
nextbigfuture. His article on the subject:
[http://nextbigfuture.com/2016/04/2013-independent-review-
of-...](http://nextbigfuture.com/2016/04/2013-independent-review-of-
emc2-fusions.html)

